# Wanted: Young Redfoot with heart-shaped scale on head



## Mantissa3 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi:

I'm looking for a young redfoot with a heart shaped scale in her/his head.

It will look like a Valentine heart on Hallmark cards and will be easily recognizable as a heart shape - not blob-ey or vague.

If you hatch a redfoot with this mark, or have one, or know someone who has her/him, will you please let me know adoption fees and pick up location immediately? I'm in the San Francisco Bay area of California, but will drive to anywhere in California, or just over the line in neighboring states to pick up the little one.

Please send me a set of pictures, including a good close up of the top view of her/his head.

Thank you!!!
Karen Rayment
510-301-5690 cell - no text, only calls and voice mail


----------



## megarrett (Mar 20, 2016)

hmmm - OK -- did you meet this red-foot in a previous life? a dream? 
how do you know he/she exists??
hope you find it soon!


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 20, 2016)

That's awful particular you know if it's a baby the pattern could change and you could lose the heart shape. might i ask why so particular?


----------



## Pearly (May 9, 2016)

Baby head scales can change some as they grow. I've noticed it with mine. Shelly had gorgeous pattern on her head, now they are kind of... washed out. Just don't look this same. Lucky for me that doesn't really matter much to me just as long as the animal is outgoing and doesn't mind being handled and our Shellie happens to be Miss Big Personality. I think I've seen a post somewhere that has led me to believe you had found your hatchling. I hope that he/she is all you were looking for and more


----------



## Mantissa3 (May 9, 2016)

megarrett said:


> hmmm - OK -- did you meet this red-foot in a previous life? a dream?
> how do you know he/she exists??
> hope you find it soon!



He's a baby I lost to death, he's coming back home to me... It's been a journey of discovery for me, and I know he's coming back for several reasons- not least two good books on animals returning to people they are particularly bonded with, and due to some chat boards in Indonesia and Malaysia, where it seems like it is a common belief that animals we love can and do come back to us during our lifetimes... 

After reading tons of literature during my grief path over losing my baby Gibson, It seems like a great percentage of people in the world- all over Asia and Africa and in some parts of the EU- believe that animal spirits can inahbit "new bodies" and come back to their people when there is a very close heart and soul bond between the two, just as I have with Gibby. It's just not a very common belief system in the US and UK. Now this understanding from ancient civilizations is coming into its own in certain communities that are open to various belief systems, right here in the US. (I recently talked to a 30 year police officer, macho, tough- he KNEW his dog Rusty who he'd raised as a pup came back to him in a new, young body on Christmas day last year...)

http://www.willyourdogreincarnate.com/3.html

SOME CULTURES BELIEVE THAT OUR MOST BELOVED ANIMALS CAN COME BACK IN VARIOUS SPECIES - SOME BELIEVE ONLY THE SAME SPECIES, OR "ONCE A REDFOOT, ALWAYS A REDFOOT" FOR INSTANCE:

Oct 08, 2015
*Star tortoise died* 
*by: rahul *

we had Chinu (star tortoise) with us. he was so cute and i use to talk to him and he use to respond also. from last 1 month he didnt went for potty and was not eating much not even he was walking. i took him to 2-3 vet doctors several times but i think they dint understood what the problem was. he passed away 2 days back.we are in grief ....heart broken. i somewhere having a feeling of guilt that i was not able to save him.... I am so sorry dear Chinu....deeply in love with u .. please come back in any form.


March 2016: I found him, he's back home now thank you!


----------



## Mantissa3 (May 9, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> That's awful particular you know if it's a baby the pattern could change and you could lose the heart shape. might i ask why so particular?



Thanks for your response. My baby who died had a "heart" on her head. I know she is coming back to me soon, and want to be able to spot her. This new body will also have a heart on its head.

March 2016: Thank you! I found him, he's back home safe and sound now.


----------



## Mantissa3 (May 9, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Baby head scales can change some as they grow. I've noticed it with mine. Shelly had gorgeous pattern on her head, now they are kind of... washed out. Just don't look this same. Lucky for me that doesn't really matter much to me just as long as the animal is outgoing and doesn't mind being handled and our Shellie happens to be Miss Big Personality. I think I've seen a post somewhere that has led me to believe you had found your hatchling. I hope that he/she is all you were looking for and more



Yes, thank you so much. Gibson is back home and thriving.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 9, 2016)

wait, you found another redfoot with a heart shape scale?


----------



## Pearly (May 10, 2016)

Mantissa3 said:


> He's a baby I lost to death, he's coming back home to me... It's been a journey of discovery for me, and I know he's coming back for several reasons- not least two good books on animals returning to people they are particularly bonded with, and due to some chat boards in Indonesia and Malaysia, where it seems like it is a common belief that animals we love can and do come back to us during our lifetimes...
> 
> After reading tons of literature during my grief path over losing my baby Gibson, It seems like a great percentage of people in the world- all over Asia and Africa and in some parts of the EU- believe that animal spirits can inahbit "new bodies" and come back to their people when there is a very close heart and soul bond between the two, just as I have with Gibby. It's just not a very common belief system in the US and UK. Now this understanding from ancient civilizations is coming into its own in certain communities that are open to various belief systems, right here in the US. (I recently talked to a 30 year police officer, macho, tough- he KNEW his dog Rusty who he'd raised as a pup came back to him in a new, young body on Christmas day last year...)
> 
> ...


What a great way to alleviate the pain of grief process. Myself I'm Christian but I like the thought of being reunited with my lost pets. Hope is such a great gift, isn't it?!


----------



## Pearly (May 10, 2016)

Mantissa3 said:


> Yes, thank you so much. Gibson is back home and thriving.


So happy to hear!


----------



## Mantissa3 (May 26, 2016)

Pearly said:


> What a great way to alleviate the pain of grief process. Myself I'm Christian but I like the thought of being reunited with my lost pets. Hope is such a great gift, isn't it?!



I've met several American Christians who say their pets have returned in a new healthy body. They are astonished, believe God sent the animals back, and are deeply grateful and very devout.


----------



## Mantissa3 (May 26, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> wait, you found another redfoot with a heart shape scale?



Yes, Gibson came back to me through a world-class breeder. The breeder sent me about 14 pictures of new hatchlings. Gibson was marked #6, and has a distinct heart shaped scale on his forehead.


----------



## Pearly (May 26, 2016)

So happy for you! Would love to see pictures of your new baby, including closeups of his head


----------



## Mantissa3 (May 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> So happy for you! Would love to see pictures of your new baby, including closeups of his head



@Pearly:

Here's a picture of his little face, showing his heart-shaped scale just above, and to the right, of his nose in the top picture.

The other picture is tonight at dinner - he loves his greens, summer squash and papaya!

Gibby turned four months old on May 23rd, and he now weighs 80 grams. So grateful he is back home with me! He's my little miracle baby.


----------



## Pearly (May 30, 2016)

Mantissa3 said:


> @Pearly:
> 
> Here's a picture of his little face, showing his heart-shaped scale just above, and to the right, of his nose in the top picture.
> 
> ...


Omg!!! Yes!!!! There is a heart shaped scale! Wow!!!!


----------



## Mantissa3 (May 30, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> wait, you found another redfoot with a heart shape scale?



It's the same redfoot - Gibby- in a new body with a heart-shaped scale. I received a couple of dozen photos from the breeder, and needed to be able to recognize my own baby I lost prematurely to death in early 2015, who had a really sick body from neglect and abuse before I adopted him the first time.

After Gibby died, I kept "getting" hearts- every day, all over... I have pictures of all the hearts I kept getting- found a necklace with a heart and a diamond one day, the next day I got gum stuck to my shoe- took off my shoe, the gum was in the shape of a heart. Saw a heart-shaped cutout in my foam in my coffee one morning, and I saw several perfectly-shaped heart clouds over the period between when Gibby's first, sick body died, and when he came back to me in a new body.

All the time I was "getting" hearts- every day. A friend I hadn't spoken to for more than 20 years sent me a greeting card- it had hearts all over it.

In the industrial park where I work- big trucks, milling machines, drill presses, I was crying- missing Gibby one evening after work, getting in my car to come home and there was a little child's barrette lying at my feet as I unlocked my car- in the shape of a heart.

I spilled the jelly from my toast the mornining Gibby's egg hatched - the jelly landed on my plate in the shape of a heart- and yes, I have pictures, and yes, the hearts were all very recognizable as hearts- you don't have to squint to "see a heart" or anything. Hearts, everywhere.

When the breeder sent me many pictures of hatchlings to choose from, when I couldn't stand missing Gibby even one more day, I printed each one of the hatchling pictures, laid them on the bed, and saw Gibby - he's number 6, and he's got a heart-shaped scale on his head. 

I asked my husband- which one looks the most like Gibson to you? He immediately picked out the little hatchling with a heart on his forehead and said, "This one is Gibson!" (Not "this one LOOKS LIKE Gibson)

The breeder had marked Gibby's shell with a number "6" but I saw the picture upside down at first, and it's a "g" not a "6"... A "g" for gibby.

Gibby needed me to focus on hearts all the time, so that I wouldn't miss, and pick the wrong baby tortoise, when he came back in a new body to a nursery where there are a LOT of babies hatched in the spring time- he was making sure I found him when he went to all that trouble to come back to me.

It's weird, it's true, animals we share a heart/soul connection with can and do make their way back to us sometimes.... I'm astonished and grateful, and so very joyful my baby Gibson came home as soon as he could. His egg with his new body in it was laid just a couple of months after his other body died.


----------



## Mantissa3 (May 30, 2016)

Hearts I "received" while he was on his way back to me, and some pictures of my little precious, perfect baby Gibby.


----------



## Pearly (May 31, 2016)

Very beautiful story. Loved reading it. I'm glad to know that your heart is joyful now. Little Gibby is gorgeous.


----------



## Mantissa3 (May 31, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Very beautiful story. Loved reading it. I'm glad to know that your heart is joyful now. Little Gibby is gorgeous.



Thank you so much. God is amazing.


----------

